# Profibus GSD Kuka Rob (Slave), KR C2 SR



## Hexmex (20 August 2013)

Hallo,

sollte einen Kuka-Rob an eine S7 CPU anbinden. Dazu brauche ich eine GSD für die Hardwarekonfig. Leider habe ich die Kuka-CD nicht. 
Wäre schon etwas dringend das ganze Thema..

Könnte mir jemand die GSD zukommen lassen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


Info:
CPU313C-2DP
Kuka Steuerung Kr C2 sr


----------



## volker (20 August 2013)

ich hab hier eine. ob das die richtige ist weiß ich nicht
ist denn auf der hp nix zu finden?


----------



## Hexmex (20 August 2013)

Klasse Volker, vielen Dank!
Ich test es morgen gleich mal, aber ich bin guter Dinge.
Hp hat leider in der Hinsicht gar nix hergegeben (ich hoff mal ich war nicht zu blöd zum suchen) Bin da echt von Kuka enttäuscht...


----------



## blimaa (20 August 2013)

Hi
Krc 2 (ed.2005?) Hat eine profibuskarte von siemens eingebaut
Unbedingt die richtige Datei nehmen.
Bei der Steuerung von Kuka liegt dann eine Siemens CD bei, also nix Kuka eigens
Gruss blimaa


----------



## Matze001 (20 August 2013)

Alternativ:

hotline@kuka-roboter.de

Da bekommt man innerhalb einer Stunde was man braucht.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Ich habe die GSD in vielen Projekten eingebunden, aber die Datei leider nicht da.


----------



## Hexmex (27 August 2013)

Hallo, ich nochmals....

Also, iwie will das mit der Robi-SPS-Kommunikation nicht so ganz klappen.
Leider ist der Robi-IB-Nehmer mit seinem Latein schon am Ende, wodurch wir jetzt etwas hilflos die Hotlines von Kuka belästigen mussten. Die konnten im ersten Augenblick (telefonisch) nichts erkennen, worauf wir ihnen das Kuka-Archiv und einen Screenshot der SPS-Konfig zugeschickt haben. Gut. Jetzt haben wir leider die letzten Tage nichts mehr von Kuka gehört und da ich die Wartezeit sinnvoll nutzten möchte versuch ich meinen Aufruf noch einmal hier.

Anbei wäre die Archivdatei und der Screenshot. Vielleicht kann mal ein etwas erfahrener Programmierer checken, ob zumindest SPS-Seitig alles in Ordnung ist. Ich wäre auch für jeden Hinweis oder Tipp dankbar. 
Ist im Augenblick schwierig den Fehler zu lokalisieren, da wir nicht sicher sind, ob wir zunächst Rob-seitig oder SPS-seitig suchen sollten.

Vielleicht noch zur Info, der Profibus steht, ist also Fehlerfrei, zumindest laut Online-Ansicht im Simatic Hardwarekonfigurator. Wenn ich Ausgangssignale steuere, dann kann ich diese ebenfalls in der Hardwarekonfig beobachten, was eigentlich dafür spricht, dass SPS in Ordnung ist, oder?

Anhang anzeigen iosys.txt



Rob-seitig sind wir übrigens über die X851 der Profibus Karte angeschlossen. Von der Kuka-Hotline wurde dies als i.O. bestätigt (Slavebetrieb des Robis).

Für alle Antworten bisher und zukünftig schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Matze001 (27 August 2013)

Hallo,

was mir auffällt: Ich glaube man darf bei der GSD nur einmal eingänge und einmal ausgänge eintragen.
d.h. z.B. 1byte, 2, 4, 64... etc. 

Außerdem sollten erst eingänge, dann ausgänge kommen.

Ich gucke im Geschäft nochmal genauer nach,und lasse euch mal meine HW-Config und ggf. die iosys.ini zukommen.

grüße

Marcel


----------



## volker (27 August 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was mir auffällt: Ich glaube man darf bei der GSD nur einmal eingänge und einmal ausgänge eintragen.
> d.h. z.B. 1byte, 2, 4, 64... etc.
> ...



möglich. wir haben bei uns nur einen kuka und da sieht die hw-config so aus.


----------



## Matze001 (27 August 2013)

Das passt zu meiner Aussage... 

Fangt mal klein an! Ein Byte... auf beiden Seiten!

Schmeißt der Kuka nen Fehler beim Reorg?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (27 August 2013)

Und wieder im Geschäft!

iosys.ini

```
[PBMASL]
INB20=127,0,x96

OUTB20=127,0,x96
```

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Hexmex (27 August 2013)

Hmm.. Also ich habs sowohl mit nur einem Ein-/Ausgangsbyte, als auch in umgekehrter Reihenfolge, also zuerst Ausgangsbyte und an zweiter Position das Eingangsbyte versucht. Hat leider nichts gebracht. 
Ob der Kuka Fehler beim Reorg bringt, kann ich im Augenblick nicht sagen, da ich nicht an der Anlage bin.


----------



## Matze001 (27 August 2013)

Hallo,

probier doch mal mein Beispiel 1:1 umzusetzen!

Ob ihr so viele E/A braucht ist mal dahingestellt, das ist aber eine Konfig die zu 100% funktioniert!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

